# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  New Shipment!

## BMorrison

1.0 Pastel Mystic Potion
0.1 Pastel Enchi
0.1 Super Pastel Special


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-28-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (11-10-2016),jennmbarker (06-28-2016),_Reinz_ (06-28-2016),Robbie82 (06-28-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats on your new beauties!

----------

_BMorrison_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Really nice looking pastel enchi there!!

----------

_BMorrison_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## Jasber

Awesome selection! Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BMorrison_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## BMorrison

> Really nice looking pastel enchi there!!


I'm at work these are the pictures my wife took. I can't wait to see her in person!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Really liking that potion.

----------

_BMorrison_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

Pretty potion <3

----------

_BMorrison_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## kxr

You're going to make some awesome babies with these animals  :Good Job:

----------

_BMorrison_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Wow! That potion is almost ethereal looking. All three are gorgeous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BMorrison_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Wow B! They all are winners! Garrick is the man for sure!

----------

_BMorrison_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## mrbugz_bunny

Gorgeous new additions! We want update pics soon! lol.

----------

_BMorrison_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## BMorrison

Got home and got weights in!
Pastel Mystic Potion: 160g
Super Pastel Special: 200g
Pastel Enchi: 253g
Just little noodles!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaylaaa

That pastel mystic potion, so beautiful. I think you have officially convinced me I want one, haha.

----------


## Albert Clark

Amazing additions! Grats.  :Good Job:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Very nice, love the potion!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Awesome new additions! Got some high quality snakes  my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mangiapane85

Awesome additions! I got my Pastel Enchi from Garrick too. Yours seems darker than mine but I guess that's what happens as they age.. kudos man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

